
Tesla Employee #7 Has Built a $1B Business That Make Batteries Run Longer - aniken
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alejandrocremades/2019/07/28/he-was-employee-number-7-at-tesla-and-now-has-built-a-1-billion-business-that-makes-your-phone-or-car-run-longer/
======
solarkraft
TL;DR:

20% energy density increase by replacing the graphite powder.

(Rant excerpt: Holy shit, this article is fluffy)

